
Fastest way to make money from my idea? - adamqureshi
http://onlyusedtesla.com/
======
beamatronic
Your site looks really nice. As someone who is potentially in the market for a
used Tesla, I would mainly be shopping on price. But on the other hand there
are some services like Beepi which offer price and service and have a good
reputation. Take some time to research your competitors and find a good way to
differentiate yourself.

~~~
adamqureshi
I forgot to put this in the ASK HN section! the question is for feedback only.
I'll repost it there. I thank you very much.

